# Chinese Flute (Dizi)



## jurianbai

We've been discussing about Dizi collections of member Head_case So I am thinking the information is good to bring to a thread, so this is thread for general Dizi talk.

I can posted of my Dizi photos here. it's only a amateur dizi, but quite old now, something like from early '70s.

I paste quotation member Head_case from our PM discussion:


> yes I spend ages going through music shops in my free time when I'm not on assignment! I love flutes (or did when I played) and so it was just fun to discover a flute maker making flutes. The hardest thing about buying dizi flutes is ... not being able to read chinese. I can't tell the brand names etc, but I recognise some of the qualities in the way they are made - for example - the type of bamboo; how it is built; the shape of the embouchure hole; the cut of the holes, and the pitch of the notes across the octaves.
> 
> If a dizi is hard to blow, it may need adjustment to the dimo membrane, or to the head cork, or to the tuning tenon which can be stretched. Most will not have as much resistance as professional Boehm silver flutes - the more resistance, the more 'colour' the flute is usually capable of, but then, it is not a 'freeblowing flute' which is easier for a beginner. Now - if you use plastic sellotape in the dimo hole, you will muffle the sound, and you will not get the vibration required to make the dizi sound - it will sound flat and uninvolving. The di mo paper is really cheap - just get some of the er jiao (glue) which rubs into little water to adhere it.
> 
> I have a D,C, G, F dizi as well as a few xiao flutes! I hand picked them all during my travels


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Beautiful instrument that sounds so "idiomatic" of Chinese.


----------



## Head_case

I love these pieces:


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> We've been discussing about Dizi collections of member Head_case So I am thinking the information is good to bring to a thread, so this is thread for general Dizi talk.
> 
> I can posted of my Dizi photos here. it's only a amateur dizi, but quite old now, something like from early '70s.
> 
> :


Wow - look at the fingering space between your holes.

That looks like a vintage flute alright!


----------

